# New Forum Member And New Owner



## Al Tokarchik (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new owner and a new member. I just bought a used 25 RSS. I just picked it up on Friday and got it home. It's a little cold here in Alberta, Canada, so I guess we'll have to wait until spring to camp in it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Al Tokarchik said:


> Hi, I'm a new owner and a new member. I just bought a used 25 RSS. I just picked it up on Friday and got it home. It's a little cold here in Alberta, Canada, so I guess we'll have to wait until spring to camp in it.


Welcome, you'll like this site. Lots of information and friendly helpfull people.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome, what part of Alberta?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Al Tokarchik said:


> Hi, I'm a new owner and a new member. I just bought a used 25 RSS. I just picked it up on Friday and got it home. It's a little cold here in Alberta, Canada, so I guess we'll have to wait until spring to camp in it.


Congrats on the new to you OB. I have a 2005 25RSS. Feel free to ask model specific questions.
Welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome Al. Yep, it is a "tad" cool to camp here in Alberta right now.











Al Tokarchik said:


> Hi, I'm a new owner and a new member. I just bought a used 25 RSS. I just picked it up on Friday and got it home. It's a little cold here in Alberta, Canada, so I guess we'll have to wait until spring to camp in it.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

We are the proud new owners of an 05 outback 26rs.we just bought it last week so we have not had a chance to use as of yet. We the DW and I have been camping for years. We have three kids and a yorkie that travel with us. We are very excited to have the new outback and look forward to using our new to us unit. We have many trips planned for camping already and that was based on the old one now that we have a more close 4season unit. We travel a lot hi Ohio through Tennessee areas. Our favorite place to visit is Gatlinburg,TN area.


----------

